# LED lighting test



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Here's a test shot of my LED floods on a stone I built this past season. This is a 9 bulb Blue LED flood light for up lighting, and one red 5 bulb LED flood light for down lighting, with 3 warm orange flicker LED candles. I'm quite happy with the way it turned out, especially since I figured up the price to approximately 54 cents per flood light, using Niblique71's tutorial, and a lot of material from Curby's. Anyway, here is the shot(Please excuse my horrible camera operation)

LED Flood Light Test Shot Photo by BioHazardCustoms | Photobucket

**EDIT**
Boss Lady saw this and said that she's going to go through the pics I have and find the best ones. I will upload better pics.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

^Laughing about the Boss Lady comment. Clearly, she is a woman of taste


----------

